# HiNote Farms (im)patiently waiting



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

we are anxiously awaiting our first kids for this year. FF, Raffle, is due April 13th and Tempo is due April 15th with her 2nd freshening.  Both girls were bred to our lovely moon spotted boy, Warrior for his first kids

thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

Tempo









Raffle


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice  Good luck! I'm sending lots of pinkpinkpink vibes your way  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Love the colors on your girls. Pink all the way. And moonspots too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinking Pink.... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

less than a week to go and we are excited 

Ms Tempo









and Ms Raffle









Both bred to Smithurmonds Warrior's Honor (Laurel Haven Makoda Warrior *s x Brush Creeks Sandras Honor) - hoping to get updated, shaved pics of him soon


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

They are so beautiful! And big!! I cant wait to see what they have!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Theyr all so beautiful! Love the moonspotting! thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:kidred: :kidred: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HiNote Farms (im)patiently waiting - UPDATED*

Both girls kidded without troubles  Pics in the Birth Announcments :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pastures and Pine (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi! I'm researching pedigrees and trying to locate some photos of Lost Valley JL Kenya. I've only been able to find one photo and it was a junior photo. What I would really love to see is her udder. Can you help me?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It'd probably be best to start your own thread so more people will see it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wait, is this the owner of the doe?


----------



## Pastures and Pine (Jan 18, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Oh wait, is this the owner of the doe?


The last owner I can find anyway. At least, she's the person who owned her when she kidded the buck I'm looking at.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OP was last on TGS Sep 29, 2015.
It has been a long time.

But I see a website, you may be able to contact them that way. http://www.hinotefarms.com/


----------

